# All of the 2003+ diesel owners... hows that diesel treating you?



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Since the disaster 6.0... and all of the changes since... has Ford finally gotten their **** together with the diesel?


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We got one of the last 7.3 2003 diesels. 225,000 and still running like a charm.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Yep... the last of the good ones from what I hear lately.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You going to consider one? Maybe a 2013 F450 4x4 diesel crew cab platinum edition?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

2006 6.0 and love it. No issues... Bought new.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

My 2003 blew up with 250K. My 2008 with 60K was just in for an oil leak and they ended up pulling the engine and replacing every gasket in the thing. It was still under warranty.


----------



## Hawkeyestoob (Jan 7, 2013)

My 2003 6.0 is at 95,000 miles now with nothing beyond normal service and maintenance. It still runs great and knock on wood has not ever given me any real issues.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My 2003 6.0 has 59,000 on it have never touched a wrench to the engine as of yet other than maintainance and service, have to 6.7 2011 F-350 no issues there yet either one has 9,800 miles the other 16,000 miles so far


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

2011 6.7 with around 20,000 on it, no issues. oil changes and a fuel filter change thats it


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I like my 6.0s. People who bad mouth them are usually those who dont own one and just hear stories.

That being said. I am working on a 7.3 that I am looking forward to having.


I had head gaskets and studs and egr delete done on my '05 Cost me $3,000

The same guy will change an oil pan on a 7.3 for $2,000.

Every motor has it quarks.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

> People who bad mouth them are usually those who dont own one and just hear stories.


I bad mouth them and never owned one. I drove one. That's about as close I would ever get to owning one. Ford lost their shirt on that motor. It's no secret. Wonder why it no longer exists? Same with the 6.4... see ya later...
Turbulent times for them. I think Ford bought back something like 50,000 units in the first year. You all know the fiasco don't you? Or are those blue oval glasses a little too dark?


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

And dodge trucks have no problems


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

03fordboss;1572552 said:


> And dodge trucks have no problems


Haha...I was just gonna post that my 6.0 is probably treating me a little better than his tranny or electrical system in his P.O.S. Dodge :laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

239k on my 04, 291k on my 05.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Had plenty of problems with my truck. I'm not preaching Dodge at all. She's 8 years old. No electrical problems to speak of. Trans or motor never let me down. Only 128,000 on it though. Biggest problems are front end not holding up to the big tires and the plow. I hear the Fords don't have that issue LOL

Now the 6.o... I remember when they first showed the head design my first comment was... head gasket issue for sure. They sandwiched the thin cast iron head between an aluminum valve train case and the block. Extra long studs to squeeze it all together. When the head gasket goes, the body has to come up off the rails. I'm not telling you anything new. Turbos clogging up and egr clogging. My buddy had constant oil leaks that they never could fix. six leaker.

I'll be honest. I have an oil leak myself that I finally figured out where it is coming from. Top of the gear case.. gasket is leaking.
I just finished putting $1500 into the front end. Bigger, badder parts.
Overall my truck has been good to me. 2004 was the last year you could get the Cummins with no EGR and no CAT and it's common rail. Super easy to work on if you like mods. Tons of room under the hood.

I dyno 541/1036


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I am a Ford guy. Had 2 7.3s and now a 6.7. Happy with all of them. I am NOT a Dodge guy but very fond of that particular body style crew cab short bed, especially being white. Very tough looking truck.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Why you beating up on an engine that has been discontinured since the end of '07, 6 model years ago now?

And as for the 6.4...1,216 HP 6.4 Ford.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

And the 6.4 is still being made, its the MaxxForce 7...it's no longer in the Ford trucks because of something about the contract and International doesn't provide engines for Ford anymore...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1572747 said:


> And the 6.4 is still being made, its the MaxxForce 7...it's no longer in the Ford trucks because of something about the contract and International doesn't provide engines for Ford anymore...


I heard Ford sued Navistar for something around 500 million, maybe that ended the friendship with Ford and International. I think the 6.0 needs to be run. Have a friend with a 06 wrecker 220k+ on the clock, has only had egr trouble. Runs it everyday doing repos'. My brother had an 06 Amarillo, sold it with 67k because it lived at the dealer. Two turbos, injector remapping, and countless other issues but he rarely drove the truck. I will never give up my 7.3, when it finally decides to die I have a spare.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Buswell Forest;1572728 said:


> Why you beating up on an engine that has been discontinured since the end of '07, 6 model years ago now?
> 
> And as for the 6.4...1,216 HP 6.4 Ford.


Cummins in Dodge... since 1989. That's a track record.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Powerstrokes have been in Fords for nearly as long, and were International based for even longer if you really want to split hairs. But there's a big difference in the 6BT Cummins and the one in current Dodges. Apples to oranges my friend. And I'm a Cummins owner (x3, was 4 but recently sold the 06)


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Ford can never stick to one diesel engine for more that 3 years. Dodge on the other hand has had Cummins for 24 years!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And lemme tell ya, stock for stock the 06 Cummins (had exhaust but thats it) was a complete pig compared to my 6.0's. Man trans.....the "perfect" pulling truck. I pulled a single trailer with i and it was a dually.......I pull a 3 car ith my 05 6.0 and it would tow circles around that truck. The MAIN reason it didn't stick around too long. Was fun for the wow factor, sounded cool and got good milage, but..............


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Snow Commandor;1572788 said:


> Ford can never stick to one diesel engine for more that 3 years. Dodge on the other hand has had Cummins for 24 years!


The 7.3 was in trucks for 14 yrs? It had changes just like the 5.9 Cummins did. And the 5.9 lasted what, 17? Not that much of a difference in years if you ask me.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And guy don't get me wrong. I own and have owned all brands with several engine combos. I'm one of the only people here that can claim that without strictly being brand bias. I'm actually pro GM and have always been anti Ford if anything. But experience has taught me that nothing's perfect.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't need a diesel in my pickup, but when I replace the F550 with a new one, it will be the diesel for certain...and by then I am sure Ford will have bumped the numbers to 450 / 900.....
and the price to $65K with a body and plow. Which is insane.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

hoot;1572508[B said:


> ]I bad mouth them and never owned one. I drove one.[/B] That's about as close I would ever get to owning one. Ford lost their shirt on that motor. It's no secret. Wonder why it no longer exists? Same with the 6.4... see ya later...
> Turbulent times for them. I think Ford bought back something like 50,000 units in the first year. You all know the fiasco don't you? Or are those blue oval glasses a little too dark?


i never owned a *NEWER* dodge, but i rode in enough to know they ride like they have square wheels, the transmissions are garbage, the electronics are a nightmare, the plastic dash falls apart after 5 years, the sheet metal falls off after 5 or 6 years, and the glod plated cummings engine is gutless turd of an engine that is only good for blowing clouds of black smoke.

my son in law *WAS* a dodge man until he rode in my new ford work truck. 
he has since bought a new 6.7 F-350 dually, and swears he will never go back to dodge.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

hoot;1572777 said:


> Cummins in Dodge... since 1989. That's a track record.


do your homework sonnyboy, ford had a navistar diesel in its trucks from *1983* to 2011
that is 3 years longer than dodge has had a cummings under the hood.



Snow Commandor;1572788 said:


> Ford can never stick to one diesel engine for more that 3 years. Dodge on the other hand has had Cummins for 24 years!


IDI for 11 years, powerstroke for 19 years. 
that is 6 years longer than dodge has had a diesel


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1572728 said:


> Why you beating up on an engine that has been discontinured since the end of '07


try '10. Ive got 6- 6.0s here. 2- 05's, 2- 08's, and 2- 09's. All E-450s. EGR's, EGR coolers, oil coolers, FICM's, hpop, stc fittings, you name it, we've had to do it. Only problem i havent had is headgaskets.

Still have 3 7.3's running around. 2- 02's and an 03. Havent had a major issue with any of them. couple oil leaks and couple fuel leaks. Less than a day of downtime for any repair on them. They have been very good units for us. Oour one 02 still sees over 1,000 mi a week.

I have no experience with the newer diesels. Switched to v10's with the 3 2012's we got last year.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

hoot;1572508 said:


> I bad mouth them and never owned one. I drove one. That's about as close I would ever get to owning one. Ford lost their shirt on that motor. It's no secret. Wonder why it no longer exists? Same with the 6.4... see ya later...
> Turbulent times for them. I think Ford bought back something like 50,000 units in the first year. You all know the fiasco don't you? Or are those blue oval glasses a little too dark?


it no longer exists because it could not meet emissions requirements, 06 and 07 had less warrenty claims then any other year powerstroke, i had no problems with mine up it was in a hit and run

I like people bad mouthing them, makes for some really good deals on newer low milage trucks for those of us that know how to go through them and make them run


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

hoot;1572777 said:


> Cummins in Dodge... since 1989. That's a track record.


Dudge guy in Ford forum... That's a TROLL!


----------



## cdldiesel (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting post, I figured I would add a few things and my past expirience. All these auto makers will have their share of issues. There is not 1 that is perfect. The 6.0 is a rare bird. I own one. I can say that stock 6.0's with perfect maintinence can be a very reliable truck. There are trucks that have problems stock, too. I have a partner that has another make truck that is expensive to fix. This truck falls apart constantly and has brand new, front and rear end, engine and 5 transmissions. Now the motor was replaced last year. So my 6.0 has cost me several thousand less then a truck with one of the best motors, ever. It's reputation is being the best but really it is anyones guess with a work truck.

I used to own a 9.0 sec nova an d it was not a street car. the problem with these hi power diesel trucks is too many people think they are race cars and beef them to nobodys business. Now I remember pulling trailers with 300 ft lbs of tq and these new trucks are like rocket ships, stock. Too much power will become a nightmare in repairs. My theory.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would you start this thread? They all have problems


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tjctransport;1572917 said:


> i never owned a *NEWER* dodge, but i rode in enough to know they ride like they have square wheels, the transmissions are garbage, the electronics are a nightmare, the plastic dash falls apart after 5 years, the sheet metal falls off after 5 or 6 years, and the glod plated cummings engine is gutless turd of an engine that is only good for blowing clouds of black smoke.
> 
> my son in law *WAS* a dodge man until he rode in my new ford work truck.
> he has since bought a new 6.7 F-350 dually, and swears he will never go back to dodge.


Same exact things can be said for Fords (and GM's) and your comparing an older used truck to a brand new one. I drive all three brand new trucks and put Ford and Dodge at the top for ride and interior with a slight edge to Dodge (2010+)


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Another pointless "6.0's are junk" thread.....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

plowguy43;1574742 said:


> Same exact things can be said for Fords (and GM's) and your comparing an older used truck to a brand new one. I drive all three brand new trucks and put Ford and Dodge at the top for ride and interior with a slight edge to Dodge (2010+)


nope i am comparing new dodge to new ford. the last dodge i owned was a 66 W300. 
the son in law had a 94, 02, 05, an 09. the body rotted off the 94 in 02, the 02 had 4 transmissions put in in 3 years, the 05 fell apart around him in 4 years, and the dash fell apart, 2 transfer cases, and 2 transmissions went on the 09. he got rid of it when the bed started rotting out. 
and the gutless turd cummings engine in both 05 and 09 were in the dealership for repairs almost as much as he had them on the street running.

my 88 has 496,000 miles on it, and my 02 has 189,000 miles on it. neither have ever been in for any major work, only minor preventive maintenance done here in the home shop.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1572728 said:


> Why you beating up on an engine that has been discontinured since the end of '07, 6 model years [/URL]


Probably because guys are still driving them, guys are still paying for them, and guys are still having problems with them. And they are just a little loud.

BTW, I love my 6.0


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tjctransport;1575093 said:


> nope i am comparing new dodge to new ford. the last dodge i owned was a 66 W300.
> the son in law had a 94, 02, 05, an 09. the body rotted off the 94 in 02, the 02 had 4 transmissions put in in 3 years, the 05 fell apart around him in 4 years, and the dash fell apart, 2 transfer cases, and 2 transmissions went on the 09. he got rid of it when the bed started rotting out.
> and the gutless turd cummings engine in both 05 and 09 were in the dealership for repairs almost as much as he had them on the street running.
> 
> my 88 has 496,000 miles on it, and my 02 has 189,000 miles on it. neither have ever been in for any major work, only minor preventive maintenance done here in the home shop.


Thats too bad and certainly not the norm. An 09 with a bed rotting...

Also, as I mentioned compare new to new, 2012 to a 2012. A lot of changes were made to the 2010+ Rams.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

and he still bought a 2012 ford F-350 diesel, because it is 10 times the truck a dodge diesel can only hope of being. 

and this was his words, not mine.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Ahhhh, the good ole diesel p*ssing contest.... You wanna how these trucks will treat you? Go out and buy one and find out for yourself, because opinions are like a$$holes.... 
Pointless thread.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have drove every Ford Diesel put in Ambulances. I drive a huge amount of miles a year in a type 2 van ambulance. Been doing it 34 years. The 6.0 is a GREAT engine for a driver that knows how to drive. The transmission and engine work well together. I can wheel one that is running right. They reach about 150,000 and they start to have problems. Injectors, EGR, Cam followers going through the pumps and oil leaks. We drive them like we stole them. They still have problems right on schedule! I fire one up and drive past the head Mechanic. Tell him the injectors are going! He flips me off. A month or so later it's in the repair bay. Don't get me wrong I love to drive the 6.0, but it has built in defects!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

We have a 03 7.3L and its been o.k. Had the oil pan replaced about a year and a half ago and just had a cam sensor fail, but other than routine maintenance, no major problems. 

We have 8 6.0s in our E chassis all the way up to 2010 model year and 3 are out of service, one for sure has a broken rocker arm according to the dealer. Its a 30 hr job because the engine has to be removed. The 6.0s really do get a bad name, but if you drive them hard and keep them bone stock, they seem to last. Im not sure I would buy one used, but if they were still in production in the truck line, I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## ctuna (Feb 14, 2013)

151 K on my `05 6.0 no problems yet


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Damnit guys...I have talked a lot of smack about the 6.0's over the years and I sill don't like them but I might buy one. The Duramax's and Cummins powered trucks are worth GOLD right now. I can pick up a very nice 6.0 with 100k for $9500 and spend another $2500 on the "bulletproof" kit and still be $10k ahead VS just buying a Cummins.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Gold for a reason.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1599791 said:


> Damnit guys...I have talked a lot of smack about the 6.0's over the years and I sill don't like them but I might buy one. The Duramax's and Cummins powered trucks are worth GOLD right now. I can pick up a very nice 6.0 with 100k for $9500 and spend another $2500 on the "bulletproof" kit and still be $10k ahead VS just buying a Cummins.


If your temps are within spec, I wouldnt worry about bullitproofing it. Just make sure the turbo is clean, and check the volts on the battery, alternator, and FICM


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

hoot;1599896 said:


> Gold for a reason.


Yes and no. I paid $33.5k for my Dodge/Cummins new in 06 and could sell it for $29.5K right now (in my market). To me that is BS...granted I am not complaining my truck is worth a lot still but it really shouldn't be.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I should start shipping trucks to you^^^


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

got-h2o;1600666 said:


> I should start shipping trucks to you^^^


What are low mileage cummins or duramax trucks selling for by you?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1599791 said:


> Damnit guys...I have talked a lot of smack about the 6.0's over the years and I sill don't like them but I might buy one. The Duramax's and Cummins powered trucks are worth GOLD right now. I can pick up a very nice 6.0 with 100k for $9500 and spend another $2500 on the "bulletproof" kit and still be $10k ahead VS just buying a Cummins.


Yeah, but you still have all the other problems associated with the 6.0 to deal with.

Anyone ever hear of someone removing a Cummins and installing a Powerstroke? Any Powerstroke?

I'm making the plunge sometime this spring. My 6.0 POS will be getting scrapped for a real diesel, a Cummins.

I know, I know, we've had this discussion before. But after 16 injectors in a year, and who can remember what else, I could have had a couple brand new mowers or a couple new to me trucks to replace the POS 6.0s I have.

And none of my problems would have been prevented by the bulletproof kit.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

07, 57k. Not one single issue ever. Don't feed the dodge troll


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

With the 6.0 you either get a good one or a bad one - or a bunch of bad ones it seems.

I see a ton of these trucks on the road so they all can't be bad. Also, to Bulletproof the other trucks you are looking at the same type of money. A CTD is pretty reliable stock, but to bulletproof the truck you should throw a shiftkit or valvebody in the tranny and a torque converter. Your looking at nearly $2,000 in parts alone plus labor for quality parts and they also have injection pump and injector problems especially if tuned. A Duramax generally will need injectors, especially a LB7, possibly headgaskets at some point and if tuned the Allison will need to be beefed up.

Then your back to the 6.0, do the studs, deletes, and tune and for the most part it'll be a very reliable rig. My best friends 6.0 was sold at 97k miles and never had a problem. He still kicks himself for selling that truck.

I guess my point is, there is no perfect diesel out there. You just need to pick your poison, and personally I love the 6.0 even with most of its faults.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfd9;1600684 said:


> Yeah, but you still have all the other problems associated with the 6.0 to deal with.
> 
> Anyone ever hear of someone removing a Cummins and installing a Powerstroke? Any Powerstroke?
> 
> ...


What model/yr Cummins will you be looking for, and what will be its primary use? I only ask b/c stock for stock I think you will be unpleasantly surprised. I owned an 06 to tow with for all of about 3 months. The wow factor wore off quick and I'm right back in my 05 6.0 PSD and loving it.

1st gen common rail's eat up injectors faster than any 6.0. They finally got a trans right for 04.5-up, but lost the 5.9 after 06. Not a single one of the 03- up CR Cummins motors rev for crap. Put any kind of a load behind them and plan on being there for a while before it get's out of its own way.

I also assume you don't mean an earlier 5.9er either. I own 2 of those too and would shoot myself if I had to drive them daily.

Can't say I know much about the 6.7 but you hear things on both sides of the fence. They do not rev for crap either, that I do know. I test drove a 30k mile 09 a week or so ago. It died out periodically too during a test drive. 3 or 4 total times. It obviously had an issue to do that, but it also told me they're not perfect either. Sadly, I could've had it for $14k and still passed it up.

I would however like to give another one a chance. I'm sure tweaked a lil and tuned they're a-ok. I like the trucks overall.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1600693 said:


> With the 6.0 you either get a good one or a bad one - or a bunch of bad ones it seems.
> 
> I see a ton of these trucks on the road so they all can't be bad. Also, to Bulletproof the other trucks you are looking at the same type of money. A CTD is pretty reliable stock, but to bulletproof the truck you should throw a shiftkit or valvebody in the tranny and a torque converter. Your looking at nearly $2,000 in parts alone plus labor for quality parts and they also have injection pump and injector problems especially if tuned. A Duramax generally will need injectors, especially a LB7, possibly headgaskets at some point and if tuned the Allison will need to be beefed up.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

dfd9;1600684 said:


> Anyone ever hear of someone removing a Cummins and installing a Powerstroke? Any Powerstroke?


Lol what a waste of time. At the end of the day you would still have to sit in a dodge when you could have just bought the ford with the powerstroke in it from the factory


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a little proof that some are ok.










Same truck:


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Remember. Do not feed the troll. prsport away and ignore and hopefully it will crawl back under its rock


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why would I want a 24 valve?

Yes, I'm talking a mechanical, the most reliable ones out there. The ones that can make more torque, more reliably than a 6.0 could hope to and stay in one piece.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dfd9;1601491 said:


> Why would I want a 24 valve?
> 
> Yes, I'm talking a mechanical, the most reliable ones out there. The ones that can make more torque, more reliably than a 6.0 could hope to and stay in one piece.


And you're back to driving an old rattle box. One that'll need a front end, trans etc. Prob also a turbo, pump, injectors etc at one point. Also plan on at least a set of coils if you plan on it holding a plow. Like I said, I own 2 of em. One is built, they're cool, fun old trucks. But I'll be damned if I choose to bounce around in one daily. To each his own though. Just remember, nothing is perfect and your "can make....." statement goes right back to the fact that stock isnt good enough.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

got-h2o;1601622 said:


> And you're back to driving an old rattle box. One that'll need a front end, trans etc. Prob also a turbo, pump, injectors etc at one point. Also plan on at least a set of coils if you plan on it holding a plow. Like I said, I own 2 of em. One is built, they're cool, fun old trucks. But I'll be damned if I choose to bounce around in one daily. To each his own though. Just remember, nothing is perfect and your "can make....." statement goes right back to the fact that stock isnt good enough.


I may not have typed clearly enough. When I was asking about how many powerstrokes went into Dodges vs Cummins into Fords, I implied that I will be making the destroked switch in my F350 this spring.

12V Cummins in my King Ranch.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

dfd9;1601747 said:


> I may not have typed clearly enough. When I was asking about how many powerstrokes went into Dodges vs Cummins into Fords, I implied that I will be making the destroked switch in my F350 this spring.
> 
> 12V Cummins in my King Ranch.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahhhh I gotcha


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhh.........Stop feeding the trolls. Dodge guys trolling in the Ford section. Only here to show their arse and start an argument. Let them live happily in their shroud of ignorance.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly its the GM guys who like to troll more than the Dodge Boys from my experience.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Sawboy;1601806 said:


> shroud of ignorance.


Ignorance? Buying an 03-up Ford with a diesel is blinding ignorance at it's worst. Don't get me wrong. Ford does make an great truck. They just totally blew it with the 03-up diesels big time. What's insane is being so Ford blue that they can't see. I mean come on.. why would you spend 40-50K on a truck with an engine that is a time bomb?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

This time bomb has 150k miles... Whens it gona blow? Nobody knows!!! Its the game for the whole family. 
I could care less that theres a blue oval on my hood. The trucks an animal, rides nice, best in class interior, and i got it for a steal. 

Wait, keep badmouthing 6.0s, I'm looking for another one and its a great bargaining chip.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

alldayrj;1601936 said:


> This time bomb has 150k miles... Whens it gona blow? Nobody knows!!! Its the game for the whole family.
> I could care less that theres a blue oval on my hood. The trucks an animal, rides nice, best in class interior, and i got it for a steal.
> 
> Wait, keep badmouthing 6.0s, I'm looking for another one and its a great bargaining chip.


Shhhhhhh. Ignore the troll


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

hoot;1601897 said:


> Ignorance? Buying an 03-up Ford with a diesel is blinding ignorance at it's worst. Don't get me wrong. Ford does make an great truck. They just totally blew it with the 03-up diesels big time. What's insane is being so Ford blue that they can't see. I mean come on.. why would you spend 40-50K on a truck with an engine that is a time bomb?


Back that up a minute - in 03/04 Cummins was having plenty of injector issues. Most guys were killing the trannys due to the fact the converter from the factory sucked and took out the rest of the tranny when it overheated/let go. Then your other option was a Duramax that at the time was spewing injectors every 30k miles and taking out headgaskets.

Fast forward to 2013 and the aftermarket has addressed most if not all of these issues (including any 6.0 problems).

I'll take a nice running 6.0 with the 5R110 anyday over a Cummins 47/48RE. Its a much nicer driving truck and tuned they are animals. Don't get me wrong, a Cummins when tuned/opened up is a beast as well especially for towing, but to jump in and drive everyday I'd give the nod to a 6.0 mainly because the tranny is matched to the powerband much better then the CTD.

PS - I've owned 12V & 24V's ussmileyflag


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

hoot;1601897 said:


> Ignorance? Buying an 03-up Ford with a diesel is blinding ignorance at it's worst. Don't get me wrong. Ford does make an great truck. They just totally blew it with the 03-up diesels big time. What's insane is being so Ford blue that they can't see. I mean come on.. why would you spend 40-50K on a truck with an engine that is a time bomb?


ignorance is thinking that ALL 6.0s were turds.

Ford sells more trucks than anyone else by 50% or greater. Pretty sure last year the Fseries outsold Dodge Trucks by 3 to 1 or close to that, and 1.5:1 against chevy.Ford definitely sells more Diesels than anyone else. So naturally if you have more motors/trucks on the road there are going to be more warranty claims.

However, that being said, the only "bad" 6.0s are 03.5-05. 06-07 6.0s have the lowest warranty claims of any diesel truck ever across all three manufacturers. Ford recognized the issues and fixed them, and produced a strong truck and motor combo. The same goes with the aftermarket these days. All the common 6.0 issues are readily fixed for a couple grand at the most.

If you're already payign the 8k premium for the diesel, and paying the ford premium since they hold their value MUCH better than the other two, whats another 2k to have the strongest and best built truck of the three?


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

scottydosnntkno;1602060 said:


> ignorance is thinking that ALL 6.0s were turds.
> 
> Ford sells more trucks than anyone else by 50% or greater. Pretty sure last year the Fseries outsold Dodge Trucks by 3 to 1 or close to that, and 1.5:1 against chevy.Ford definitely sells more Diesels than anyone else. So naturally if you have more motors/trucks on the road there are going to be more warranty claims.
> 
> ...


I heard a number upwards of 50,000 units were bought back in the first year.
I was just at a local big diesel shop. They hate them. Looking under the hood, no wonder.

Shhhh


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

plowguy43;1601999 said:


> Back that up a minute - in 03/04 Cummins was having plenty of injector issues. Most guys were killing the trannys due to the fact the converter from the factory sucked and took out the rest of the tranny when it overheated/let go. Then your other option was a Duramax that at the time was spewing injectors every 30k miles and taking out headgaskets.
> 
> Fast forward to 2013 and the aftermarket has addressed most if not all of these issues (including any 6.0 problems).
> 
> ...


Bull on the trans issues. The TC was fixed for the 03 model year and up. The 47RE and the 48RE are non issues. They aren't the best, being only 4 speeds and older designs but they hold up well. Mine was good with over 400 hp in front of it. Then I had work done and the trans upgraded cause I went over 500. Never broke anything. 130,000 in her now. My biggest complaint is front end not holding up to bigger tires and the plow. Fords front ends aren't bulletproof either. I just redid my whole front end with upgrades that Chrysler came up with to beef it up. I think it's awesome that they at least address it and offer bigger, badder components.

I drove a big Ford dually back in 03 that had a power box. I really liked the way it shifted and accelerated.

Have you owned a common rail cummins?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^^ Try 04.5 not 03. And you mean to tell me you never got any chatter through the convertor behind 400hp? Even if you didn't notice it I can guarantee you a dyno pull would've.......and long term would have eaten it up hands down. And they don't hold up well. The convertors drain, they get hot, they don't pump in P, they blow od solenoids, convertors lock on and off in OD. Idling in park cooks them and many don't realize it. They are ok when done up right but far from "non issues". You should've seen the insides of my 95 2500 when I got it. 100% stock truck. Not a single savable item inside. I buy wholesale. 47/48's have a bad rap. So bad that it's THE reason they don't have any resale value in the wholesale market. I just got more scrap price on a 98 4x4 X cab loaded gasser than it pulled at the sale.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Yea I remember the chatter before I had the trans done. No more. It's all worked by Georend. Triple disk TC. Trans all done up with all their special upgrades. Bulletproof at my power level. I heard the Torqshift doesn't do well with extra power either. Neither does the Allison. I know.,.. had one. Over 100hp it slips and goes into limp.

Out there on the highways you see lots of Cummins pulling loads all the time. Check out the 2013 models. Aisin auto, over 30,000 GCVW


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Well ya, an Aisin is great. They've only been available in cab chassis's though. And I hate to admit it, but I've been over 30k TW before. 291k and I do get some shudder if I gas it a lil from reverse to drive, but thats my own fault. 

Also remember that a lot of the Dodges you see pulling are manuals. My 06 was.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

got-h2o;1602213 said:


> Well ya, an Aisin is great. They've only been available in cab chassis's though. And I hate to admit it, but I've been over 30k TW before. 291k and I do get some shudder if I gas it a lil from reverse to drive, but thats my own fault.
> 
> Also remember that a lot of the Dodges you see pulling are manuals. My 06 was.


30K rated and legal? No in 2013 RAM is out hauling everybody and the Aisin will be available in the non chassis trucks too.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/...THE-NEW-2013-RAM-HEAVY-DUTY-TRUCKS/Page1.html


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

hoot;1602206 said:


> Yea I remember the chatter before I had the trans done. No more. It's all worked by Georend. Triple disk TC. Trans all done up with all their special upgrades. Bulletproof at my power level. I heard the Torqshift doesn't do well with extra power either. Neither does the Allison. I know.,.. had one. Over 100hp it slips and goes into limp.
> 
> Out there on the highways you see lots of Cummins pulling loads all the time. Check out the 2013 models. Aisin auto, over 30,000 GCVW


if you're trans is fully built, you can't really compare that to the reliability of a stock one....


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

scottydosnntkno;1602315 said:


> if you're trans is fully built, you can't really compare that to the reliability of a stock one....


That's true. But in a stock truck the 48RE holds up fine.


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

hoot;1602337 said:


> That's true. But in a stock truck the 48RE holds up fine.


but you admitted yourself it had issues before you got it built.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

scottydosnntkno;1602353 said:


> but you admitted yourself it had issues before you got it built.


Yes but only after adding 100 hp. Stock it did not shudder the TC. I've since added another 100 and had the trans done. Dynos 541/1036

BTW what the heck happened to the 6.4 Navistar?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And who said legally? That's why I said I hate to admit it....... We're talking strength, not GVW's. I have no idea what a stock Ford TRANS is capable of towing.......actually from experience I guess I do. And like I said, cab chassis 4500/5500s aren't really comparible to my truck. My only point was, my 05 has a hard life and tows large numbers often without missing a beat. Both my Dodges have had transmissions and they don't do nearly the work of either of my 6.0's that haven't, nor do they have remotely comparable miles.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

hoot;1602358 said:


> Yes but only after adding 100 hp. Stock it did not shudder the TC. I've since added another 100 and had the trans done. Dynos 541/1036
> 
> BTW what the heck happened to the 6.4 Navistar?


If we're talking transmissions, the one behind the 6.4 is the best yet. There's guys pushing HUGE numbers through stock trans's.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

And I agree, Dodge had some horrible tranny years. But things have changed big time. I'm not talking CHASSIS CAB I'm talking 3500 pickup 30,000+ GCVW. This is new news for the 2013 models that aren't being built yet. They changed a lot of stuff .... heavier frames, beefed up front ends, Aisin trans available in the non chassis.

Get a load of this... 2013 new specs....NOT A CHASSIS CAB!!!!

6.7L DIESEL TURBO - ETK 6-SPD AUTO HD - DF2 4.10 
GVWR 14,000 
PAYLOAD 5,950 
GCWR 37,500 
MAX TRAILER WEIGHT 29,280

http://blogs.cars.com/files/2013-ram-hd-25003500-charts.pdf


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh by all means I get it and that's great. Sure to be a badass setup. But prior to these trucks to come, the Aisin was not available in pickups. Therefore we really cant get in a pissing match about our own trucks, defending something that hasn't existed yet.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Yea this is true.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

One of the reasons I got rid of my 2004 2500 Ram CTD was the NV5600 became obsolete. That truck also sucked to plow with. 4 door and stick, but that thing pushed snow like crazy. It was a great truck for 9 years. I just wanted out of the diesel game.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Today, diesel is expensive to own and operate. RAM is the only truck you can get today with a manual.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

hoot;1602382 said:


> Get a load of this... 2013 new specs....NOT A CHASSIS CAB!!!!
> 
> 6.7L DIESEL TURBO - ETK 6-SPD AUTO HD - DF2 4.10
> GVWR 14,000
> ...


big deal dodge is building a pickup you need a CDL to drive.
go sing it's praises in the dodge section. this is the FORD section and your arguments prove you are only here to be a trouble causing troll.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

tjctransport;1602599 said:


> big deal dodge is building a pickup you need a CDL to drive.
> go sing it's praises in the dodge section. this is the FORD section and your arguments prove you are only here to be a trouble causing troll.


Troll.... get out... we don't want to hear about anything but Ford... this is the Ford section. you aren't invited... go away.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

hoot;1602652 said:


> Troll.... get out... we don't want to hear about anything but Ford... this is the Ford section. you aren't invited... go away.


Dodge has and always has had the best true medium duty diesel available.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Back in 04 when I decided to trade my Duramax, I wanted to try either a Ford or a Dodge. Even though I liked the Ford much more overall, the 6 leaker debacle shut that down. I chose Dodge because of the engine mostly but I also liked the look of them especially when jacked up a little.

Now today... Dodge has unveiled a line of trucks that gives you load carrying that most commercial and camper people wished they had. So many of us over load our vehicles routinely.. are illegal. Does your plow and salt overload your truck legally? There are lot's of over the road haulers and campers that do also.

Look at this positively. Dodge is making those loads legal both through DOT laws and by their warranty.
Ford will most likely do the same. Be happy!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Told ya not to feed the trolls. Now they'll never leave. We'll have to hear stupidity and inane nonsense about their sad little wannabe trucks. Stop feeing them. Allow them to bask in the nonexistent rays of their brilliance and hopefully they'll scurry back under their rock.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Are you for real?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

hoot;1602150 said:


> Bull on the trans issues. The TC was fixed for the 03 model year and up. The 47RE and the 48RE are non issues. They aren't the best, being only 4 speeds and older designs but they hold up well. Mine was good with over 400 hp in front of it. Then I had work done and the trans upgraded cause I went over 500. Never broke anything. 130,000 in her now. My biggest complaint is front end not holding up to bigger tires and the plow. Fords front ends aren't bulletproof either. I just redid my whole front end with upgrades that Chrysler came up with to beef it up. I think it's awesome that they at least address it and offer bigger, badder components.
> 
> I drove a big Ford dually back in 03 that had a power box. I really liked the way it shifted and accelerated.
> 
> Have you owned a common rail cummins?


Bull how so? I have a 47RE in my V10 and its been a great tranny but I also don't know if the previous owner had it rebuilt (it has 122k miles), every time the truck is idling I have it in Neutral with the ebrake on, I always come to a complete stop before putting it in Drive or Reverse and pretty much baby it.

If this isn't done and they aren't maintained well (bands adjusted, regular fluid intervals, changing the overdrive/gov solenoids) then they go down hill quick. Swap the TQ and Valvebody and they'll hold 450HP on stock inputs/clutchs which is pretty impressive for a tranny.

That being said, my best friends 08 6.4 was pushing over 550HP to the rear wheels on his stock trans and it didn't skip a beat. The Ford trans after 03 has been the best of the 3 when it comes to how much power it can handle stock.

You are right about the allison, it needs to be built if you add power (I mentioned that a few posts back).

By the way, the 08.5 Chrysler upgrade is good but not that good. Your still getting crappy OEM parts they simply changed the design from T to a Y (or other way around) to help cure the death wobble and bump steer that most people were getting. The second gen trucks already had this setup from the factory. They also recalled the tie rod ends on the passenger side (post 08 changes) because they snapped. I'd go with a nice aftermarket unit rather than use anything from a dealer (Ford/GM/Chrysler).


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

The problem with the tie rod was bad installs. I installed the 08-up linkage on my truck last month along with this new HUGE Delphi steering box they made available last year.. You have to make sure the ends are clocked and parallel before finalizing alignment.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the borgeson Delphi steering box in my 99 and actually just cracked the case for some reason to. thankfully borgeson is going to replace it for free I don't know how it happened though. 4 bolt on the top of the case back themselves out in the pressure cause the case to crack.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

plowguy43;1602857 said:


> I have the borgeson Delphi steering box in my 99 and actually just cracked the case for some reason to. thankfully borgeson is going to replace it for free I don't know how it happened though. 4 bolt on the top of the case back themselves out in the pressure cause the case to crack.


They don't make this box for a 99. They give you a new pitman arm because the shaft is a lot bigger.
You probably got this one http://www.dodgeoffroad.com/store_borgeson2G.php

Here is a pic of the shaft size difference...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My point was simply that my truck has the upgraded box from borgeson that is a Delphi box not a Saginaw.

Regardless this has nothing to do with the reliability of the 6.0.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Sorry I went way off topic.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1602599 said:


> big deal dodge is building a pickup you need a CDL to drive.
> .


Nothings saying you need a CDL to drive that.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

you need a cdl if the weight of the truck and trailer together are over 26000lbs. So if the gvw of the truck is 14000 the the most you could pull would be a 12000 gvw trailer. So chances are a cdl would be required for many people using the truck for what its rated for.


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

But you will have a truck that is capable and won't void warranty when doing it. If you don't load it up and stay under, you would hope the truck will hold up quite well. As it is now many models will be overloaded with just a plow up front let alone salt.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cretebaby;1603007 said:


> Nothings saying you need a CDL to drive that.


actually it does. in New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania you will need a class A CDL to drive that.

Class A includes
Tractor trailers
Any truck and trailer combination with a gross combined weight rating (GCWR) of 26,001 or more pounds with a trailer weighing 10,000 lbs or more

GVWR 14,000
PAYLOAD 5,950
*GCWR 37,500*
*MAX TRAILER WEIGHT 29,280*

and if you get caught here by a trooper driving that rig without a trailer or CDL, they will still make your live very difficult because the GCWR is over 26,000 lbs.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh sweet! There is an "ignore troll" feature on this site. Buh Bye troll


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there a way to ignore any post that has cdl in it?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1603089 said:


> actually it does. in New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania you will need a class A CDL to drive that.


It can in every state. With enough trailer.

Without a trailer it doesn't.

So how has that changed from previous models? It hasn't.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snopushin ford;1603071 said:


> you need a cdl if the weight of the truck and trailer together are over 26000lbs. So if the gvw of the truck is 14000 the the most you could pull would be a 12000 gvw trailer. So chances are a cdl would be required for many people using the truck for what its rated for.


CDLs have nothing to do with GVW.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

hoot;1571511 said:


> Since the disaster 6.0... and all of the changes since... has Ford finally gotten their **** together with the diesel?


fine . give them a treat once in a while . either a gallon of kero or diesel kleen for injectors


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Im confused why there are people commenting on a ford forum that arent ford owners?? Reading all these other guys posts *****ing about ford really pissed me off. You dont own one, you cant comment.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

cretebaby;1603555 said:


> CDLs have nothing to do with GVW.


not unless your driving 26,001 lbs.... .


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

wilsonsground;1603998 said:


> Im confused why there are people commenting on a ford forum that arent ford owners?? Reading all these other guys posts *****ing about ford really pissed me off. You dont own one, you cant comment.


Freedom of speech. I follow all of the brands and I'm not stuck on any. Just because I own a Dodge doesn't mean I am hard core Dodge only... I'm not.

As a Dodge owner, I started this topic to ask how everyone is doing with their 6.0 Fords. Sorry I struck a bad note with you for doing so without owning one. Should I have asked this question in the Dodge forum?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Spool it up;1604031 said:


> not unless your driving 26,001 lbs.... .


Not even then,

Try GVW*R.*


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

hoot;1604042 said:


> Freedom of speech. I follow all of the brands and I'm not stuck on any. Just because I own a Dodge doesn't mean I am hard core Dodge only... I'm not.
> 
> As a Dodge owner, I started this topic to ask how everyone is doing with their 6.0 Fords. Sorry I struck a bad note with you for doing so without owning one. Should I have asked this question in the Dodge forum?


No that's not the problem I've got, I just couldn't stand reading the comments from the people that haven't owned one that are *****ing. You're asking for a reason obviously I'm assuming. The guys that come here to bash em just because they've heard bad or a buddy had problems, that really don't know the motor are the ones I couldn't stand reading.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And I really dont think the question was too genuine. I think it was more intended like "hahahaha how are those pos 6.0s treating you!?" I really don't care though. If people want to bash and make a fool out of themselves with uneducated statements so be it. I can choose to buy whatever trucks I want, its not like this is what I was issued and am now stuck with them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Funny part is, I'm actually pretty hard core GM. As fate would have it, I wound up running across a few deals throughout the last few years and now own Fords and Dodges. I'm really glad I gave them the benefit of the doubt. Something many guys will never do.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wilson it's simple. Hoot is a troll looking for arguments. Don't feed trolls. They're like herpes. They never go away! And this guy is the "herpiest herpe in herpeville"! Put him on the ignore list. It's awesome. Then ya get to read stuff without the risk of contracting his troll herpes


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Sawboy;1604143 said:


> Wilson it's simple. Hoot is a troll looking for arguments. Don't feed trolls. They're like herpes. They never go away! And this guy is the "herpiest herpe in herpeville"! Put him on the ignore list. It's awesome. Then ya get to read stuff without the risk of contracting his troll herpes


Haha it was really hard to read this post without laughing the whole time!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Did you all learn anything about the new 2013 RAM? If you did, be glad you're a little smarter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

hoot;1604472 said:


> Did you all learn anything about the new 2013 RAM? If you did, be glad you're a little smarter.


Go drink bleach while you jump off a cliff with jagged rocks below if you're just here to cause problems.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike , I mean Hoot , is a trouble maker from pickup trucks.com since 1999:laughing:


----------

